
Coronabot: Chatbot for help and info around Covid-19 - thejokersthief
https://coronabot.org/
======
coronabotHQ
Resource that collects all sorts of info about COVID-19 ("coronavirus"), using
sources like the WHO, CDC, NHS, and ECDC. Uses a chatbot to help you find
answers to your COVID-19 questions

